# Krate Atom Hub Axle - Interchangable?



## 427Krate (Oct 18, 2017)

Are front axles for atom hubs specific to that wheel?  Is it possible to replace the atom hub axle with the axle from a 20" S7 front wheel?  Thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 18, 2017)

They are specific to the Atom hub, the axle from a Sting-Ray front wheel will not work.

However, there are probably replacement axles on eBay, look for Normandy axles.


----------

